# Games in middle-eArth



## Skiltet (Feb 12, 2003)

I know they had golf that was invented by Bandobras Took while driving of a host of orcs 
and in the hobbit it is said by Thorin that "if we don't get blow off or drowned, or struck by lightning, we shall be picked up by some giant and kicked, sky-hifh for a football" so the dwarves maybe had some sort of football game, but it dosn't mean that the dwarves had football cant imagine the little dwarf children running around in the caves kickin a ball, feel more hobbit'ish. maybe thorin just had seen it been played somewhere?

did tolkien say anything more about games in middle-earth?


----------



## Talierin (Feb 12, 2003)

It's not mentioned, but I can always see the Elves playing chess.


----------



## MacAddict (Feb 12, 2003)

Dwarves....playing football? That'd be sweet! Elves playing chess is much more believeable but dwarves and football.. that'd just be cool. "And now to Khaza-Dum stadium, with your hosts John Durin and Pat Ironfoot *Plays foxs sports theme*. 


~MacAddict


----------



## Talierin (Feb 12, 2003)

*starts giggling* How bout dwarves playing... MINI GOLF! *dies laughing*


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 12, 2003)

> *starts giggling* How bout dwarves playing... MINI GOLF! *dies laughing*



I'm almost embarassed to admit it, but I was barely able to keep from laughing out loud in the middle of the library when I read that.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah, that was great! I'm in the library too, almost started laughing! Ha Ha!!!


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 20, 2003)

*starts to laugh* Its good that I'm not in a library, because I did start laughting out loud.


----------

